# Figure 8 Pufferfish Breeding Information?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just wondering if ANYBODY has any information on breeding figure 8 puffers? It seems nobody has any info on this.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

its because they dont do it in captivity


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

As far as I know there is no recorded event of it being successfully done on purpose, there have been a few events that it happened on accident.

Also the trick to getting a fish to breed in captivity is to make it think it is still in the wild, and set up its breeding enviroment properly, easier said then done though.


----------



## energizerfish (Jun 27, 2011)

The only puffers I know of that breed in captivity are dwarf puffers. Although some of my friends have said their GSP's have bred in captivity but that was 2 GSP in a very large (120 gal) saltwater tank. Most people do not keep puffers in the right conditions for breeding because not enough is known about puffers breeding habits, and because most people do not keep puffers in large enough tanks to promote breeding. Puffers as predatory fish are usually extremely territorial which means as adults they need very large tanks to feel that they do not have to compete for food. As such, to overcome the territorial nature sufficiently enough to breed, puffers need above and beyond the minimum tank requirements most people keep them in. The only case I know of puffers breeding in captivity was my friend who kept her GSP's in 120 gallon full marine, and even then, the fry didn't survive.


----------

